# Louisiana Redfish Advice



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

If you’re going to hire a guide then fish on your own after, make sure that you are very upfront about this with the guide when booking. If you plan on bringing a 16 foot Carolina Skiff spend time on Google Earth figuring out areas to fish with protected runs. It can certainly be done. I ran a J16 for 18 years and caught a hell of a lot of redfish out of it, including a lot of bulls.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Redchasers old J16 has seen more redfish than gill nets have


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

One day with guide and 2-3 on your own is BARE minimum especially for a first trip. 
1. You are looking at a max of 4 days of fishing. Plus 2 days minimum towing a skiff back and forth. I'd look at a full week. Leave on Saturday and return home after fishing the following Saturday. That will give you a solid 6 days of fishing.
2. Its winter and a big misconception that LA doesn't have much winter. Today the temperature is 35 and gale winds. Not fishable. This isn't FL, we get plenty of cold fronts that are not days you want to be on the water. The good news is that they are usually short in duration. But most guides will tell you that in the winter you can figure on 50% days getting cancelled for weather. So even if you come for a full week there is a chance you'll only get 3 days on the water. And yes you could hit a jackpot and get out every day. But if you plan on only 3 days of fishing you may get zero days on the water.
3. Absolutely tell any guide upfront that you are going to be fishing on your own for several days after your guided trip. Some will be glad to take you and others will politely decline.
4. Look at the total picture before deciding to tow a boat there. While it will certainly be a bit less money than fishing with a guide everyday the difference, especially when you consider time and effort, is less than you might think. Plus you don't know the marsh. This will be negative tide time. All you need to do is get stuck once and the fun will stop in a minute.

Good luck!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Some guides will pilot your boat for the day, allowing you to mark spots and chart safe routes on your electronics.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I'd look at Hopedale with a carolina skiff. Sure locals go out in them out of venice and duck hunters use scarier boats, but crossing the big muddy can be no joke. It may be calm when you go out in the morning and a different story when you come back in. Pay close attention to the weather and invest time in google maps and consider buying a chip.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Call Captain Ryan Lambert at Cajun Fishing Adventures in Buras, LA. The lodge is top notch--excellent food and really nice accommodations.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I did Louisiana as a DIY trip a few years ago. Up to you but in my opinion a guide is not necessary. Trailered the boat 10 hours and got a vrbo on the water near port sulphur. I think the split was something like $425 between the 3 of us for the vrbo, food , beer.

Louisiana is full of fish and we were on them the entire time. Dm me if you want some further details. I used a 16 ft skiff that would be somewhat comparable to your rig.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Capt.Ron said:


> Redchasers old J16 has seen more redfish than gill nets have


I’m going to sell him an SD card with all your spots for $4


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

redchaser said:


> I’m going to sell him an SD card with all your spots for $4


why not....... you already gave them to Brett. LOL


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd defiantly fish hopedale


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> I’m going to sell him an SD card with all your spots for $4


What a lefty thing to do.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Capt.Ron said:


> I'd defiantly fish hopedale


Trying to keep guys out of your area much?? LOL


----------

